
Can the flying car ever become a reality? - evo_9
https://www.topgear.com/car-news/future-tech-top-gears-brief-history-of-the-flying-car
======
WheelsAtLarge
The only way flying cars will happen is if they are self-flying. People are
too unpredictable and they are quick to break the rules. Self-flying will
guard against that.

------
FabHK
Interesting topic, vacuous article (in a tone that I find too chatty).

